# 25 essential Gibson Les Paul mods and upgrade



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good article with plenty of info...

25 essential Gibson Les Paul mods and upgrades


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

That’s interesting.. I bought my Gibson LP partly because I wanted a guitar that I didn’t have to mod... but I am pretty certain the tinkerer in me will have his day.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

If I was looking to buy my first guitar and read that article, a Les Paul wouldn't be on my shopping list.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

The only things I do to mine is put in some Bob Mizek pickups, top wrap and remove the tone pot out of the circuit. 

I like the extra slinkieness that top wrapping provides and removing the tone pot out of the equation adds a bit more raunch to the sound IMO. And once I was introduced to Bob's pickups, I became a fan.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That was a very good point on the pickup height. I found that out with my Dean Boca. They were way to low. The pickup really changed when set closer to the strings. I wonder how many have never tried this adjustment and thought it was a poor pickup.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, with the price of a LP these days, they shouldn't need modding at all. It's bad enough you have to fix the set up and flaws from the factory as it is.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Those are mods aren't necessary at all tho any guitar could have them done. 

And it's no different than experimenting with different string gauges. 

Some like stock guitars while others like to tweak and tinker. 

It's no different than cars, motorcycles, golf clubs, etc.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They're "possible" mods, not required.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> That was a very good point on the pickup height. I found that out with my Dean Boca. They were way to low. The pickup really changed when set closer to the strings. I wonder how many have never tried this adjustment and thought it was a poor pickup.


You're 100% right on that, and P90's are even more sensitive to it.

Then there's the balance between both. If properly adjusted, middle position should give you (on a humbucker equipped guitar) some of that Strat out of phase quack.



sulphur said:


> They're "possible" mods, not required.


Well ... they say essential.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BGood said:


> Well ... they say essential.


You're not buying one anyway, why worry about it?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

What a poorly written article. Few of those mods are truely 'essential' so much as a matter of taste and some of them are mutually exclusive so you can't actually do them all (8vs 24 - pickups; 1 vs 13 vs 14 -wiring; 15 vs 18 - vibrato devices... speaking of modless vibratos, how is there no love for the Bowen Handle, LOL) . One of them is just plain puzzling (16 - Wilkinson wrap around bridge is not an upgrade here - not talking about a vintage Jr and I dunno who would think of putting one on a 50s Standard, but I guess it's possible someone out there would consider it an improvement - in both cases there are much better options and a lively debate in the case of the old Stds). It's like the editor said 'I need a list of 25' and the writer could only think of 19 and had to pad it out.

The only one that comes anywhere close to being 'essential' IMHO (because it is a matter of physical robustness, but I would just wait until the original broke to replace it; as would most people) is 19 - Metal Jack plate.

That said, this is a decent rundown of the top mods for an LP and a handy reference due to some of the pics and diagrams; I just can't stand click baity titles and poor prose.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

IMHO #1, is an essential mod -- 50s wiring is on all my guitars ( LP or not, really like it on Teles!) and there are easier variations on the theme than the one shown there.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BGood said:


> You're 100% right on that, *and P90's are even more sensitive to it.*
> 
> Then there's the balance between both. If properly adjusted, middle position should give you (on a humbucker equipped guitar) some of that Strat out of phase quack.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that. I have been around here for almost ten years and it surprises me how much I still learn from you guys and gals.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't know that. I have been around here for almost ten years and it surprises me how much I still learn from you guys and gals.


To adjust P90's, this is what works best for me:
Bridge should be very close to the strings, say 1/8" to start with, maybe closer. Find that height that is border line screaching, then lower half a turn of the screw. Then lower the neck to 1/8" off the body, or lower. Then while switching from neck to middle, raise the neck until you get that quacky, almost Stratish tone out of the middle position. You'll love the middle position tone, once everything is properly adjusted. This can take some time finding the sweet spot.
By finding the right neck pup height, you'll get three very different tones from each toggle switch position. AND the neck will clean up pretty easy.

Here explained differently from another post I made: 
Here's how I do it for the neck, once I've found the sweet spot for the bridge.

Neck position has to be different from middle position. Many people have the neck pup adjusted so it gives the same tonality as middle position. Not good. Neck pup has to be adjusted so middle position gets that almost Strat quacky sound. You'll know what I mean when you get there. So, raise the neck pup until it starts to sound boomy. Notes will seem to be overwhelmed with too much bass. Now lower it a full screw turn and compare it to middle. If it sounds the same, your neck pup is still too high.

If after finding a good balance between both pups, you want something les aggressive, lower each pup the same amount of screw turns.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Garbage article whose sole purpose is to get you to buy a bunch of crap that potentially lowers the value of your instrument.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

1) How is top-wrapping a mod?
2) Adjusting pickup & polepiece height should be part of a set up, again not a mod.
3) Although they mentioned an al-you-min-ee-yum tailpiece, tailpiece clamping & referred to Faber, there was no mention of the maple flame mod for bridge posts.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd be interested to watch how you play the guitar.

I have my pickups quite High. This was adjusted while I was playing to get the best possible sound, sustain, etc. It was extremely noticeable.

The only issue is that that particular pickup height tends to have me bounce the strings off the bridge pickup fairly regularly.

It only happens when I'm playing without a pick, so I've learned to adapt by making it a percussive effect. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2017)

Roryfan said:


> there was no mention of the maple flame mod for bridge posts.


Just googled that.
Sounds like a very inexpensive and positive mod.
Thanks @Roryfan.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

That Jimmy Page wiring always makes me laugh. Page didn't do that stuff to his own guitars until _after_ the Zeppelin era so all the people who do this mod thinking they are getting his Zeppelin tones are actually getting his tone with The Firm and The Black Crowes.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> 1) How is top-wrapping a mod?
> 2) Adjusting pickup & polepiece height should be part of a set up, again not a mod.
> 3) Although they mentioned an al-you-min-ee-yum tailpiece, tailpiece clamping & referred to Faber, there was no mention of the maple flame mod for bridge posts.


They had to get to the number 25 somehow.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

colchar said:


> That Jimmy Page wiring always makes me laugh. Page didn't do that stuff to his own guitars until _after_ the Zeppelin era so all the people who do this mod thinking they are getting his Zeppelin tones are actually getting his tone with The Firm and The Black Crowes.


He also swapped out the original PAF for a T-Top (aka what was available at the time) in the early 70s, so boutique PAF clones (or even vintage) may not get you the sound you want depending on what era JP tone you're chasing.

But it does give you some pretty cool sounds & makes a Les Paul an even more versatile guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Everyone is a critic.

I thought that there were a few good references within the article.
I won't bother next time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Everyone is a critic.
> 
> *I thought that there were a few good references within the article.*
> I won't bother next time.


I thought so too. Even if we get one point or suggestion from them, it's a positive post. Keep posting those interesting articles


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Everyone is a critic.
> 
> I thought that there were a few good references within the article.
> I won't bother next time.


Nothing against you or your post. More of a comment on what is passing for news and information these days.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Everyone is a critic.
> 
> I thought that there were a few good references within the article.
> I won't bother next time.



It was a good post, but some of the suggestions are a bit silly. That is no reflection on you, but on the person who wrote the article.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A few new ideas, a couple of really old one. Absolutely nothing essential, though. Too bad the title is so 'click-baity'.

My Norlin LPC has fewer mods than any of my other guitars, with the exception of my 335 (both have zero mods, although I had to replace a volume pot in the LP from overuse).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree that more than one are iffy, as far as "mods" go.
Some possible viable ones were left off the list, the mapleflame mod and mentioned.

The '50s wiring does interest me, though my LP will probably stay stock, at least for now.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Everyone is a critic.
> 
> I thought that there were a few good references within the article.
> I won't bother next time.


Even if one person looks at changing the pick-up height, it was worth posting. It can be a massive improvement.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I actually just ordered one of these guys in nickel, so I can age it. I've been missing a trem. My only worry is that there is some sort of sacrifice with tone and/or sustain. Either way, it'll be easy to remove and easy to sell, since it'll be here instead of Europe (which seems to be the only place to buy them.)

Aging it should also help sell it plus a few pics with the trem arm removed (it doesn't look too bad with the arm out).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, we are definitely not "shooting the messenger" @sulphur and thanks for the post. You never know if someone picks up a guitar (any guitar) that has "issues" then there are some pointers here that could be helpful.....Or, for someone who just likes fiddling with guitars....or.....a poorly made one that could use some upgrades.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd agree with most opinions here to say, these are by no means "essential", but some good stuff for sure. All forums are based on multiple views converging in one place. So, agree/disagree/agree to disagree (as long as there's respect), this was a good post. No shooting the messenger from this guy. 
However, I personally believe a Les Paul is perfect! I don't need to do anything to it. Some would say that of a Strat too, but I own several, and they all have something "not stock" going on in there. Like music in general, tone is subjective. I think EVH's tone on the debut album is his absolute best, but he's been chasing "better" tone since day one. Personally, I think he's morphed it into a synthetic mess, but that's me. My first guitar was a Harmony Strat knock-off (still have it) and I did everything I could to make it sound fatter, beefier, fuller. I've had it S/S/S, H/S/S, H/S/H, H/H, H/S, and nothing did it. I got me a LP, and all was right in the world. I've since restored that old Harmony to (look) like it's original self. I never play it dirty, it gives great clean tones. Go figure.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

adcandour said:


> I actually just ordered one of these guys in nickel, so I can age it. I've been missing a trem. My only worry is that there is some sort of sacrifice with tone and/or sustain. Either way, it'll be easy to remove and easy to sell, since it'll be here instead of Europe (which seems to be the only place to buy them.)
> 
> Aging it should also help sell it plus a few pics with the trem arm removed (it doesn't look too bad with the arm out).
> 
> View attachment 139161



Does it come with roller saddles or does it still use the original saddles?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

BSTheTech said:


> Does it come with roller saddles or does it still use the original saddles?



This is the unit. It's the Duesenberg Les Trem II in nickel. I think it'll look cool aged. For $150 shipped, I think it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

adcandour said:


> This is the unit. It's the Duesenberg Les Trem II in nickel. I think it'll look cool aged. For $150 shipped, I think it's a pretty good deal.
> 
> View attachment 139225


Those are good looking units for sure.

I have a roller bridge here if you want it Chuck, I have no need for it.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

sulphur said:


> The '50s wiring does interest me, though my LP will probably stay stock, at least for now.


Unless you are the kinda guy that always leaves everything on 10, do the 50s wiring.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I actually just ordered one of these guys in nickel, so I can age it. I've been missing a trem. My only worry is that there is some sort of sacrifice with tone and/or sustain. Either way, it'll be easy to remove and easy to sell, since it'll be here instead of Europe (which seems to be the only place to buy them.)
> 
> Aging it should also help sell it plus a few pics with the trem arm removed (it doesn't look too bad with the arm out).
> 
> View attachment 139161


Now it all makes sense.......your 80s guitar god is actually Neil Schon.

Don't do it man, just buy a DGT instead.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> Unless you are the kinda guy that always leaves everything on 10, do the 50s wiring.


At home, I tend to just crank it and leave the guitar, experimenting on rare occasion.
With a band, I tend to work it a bit more, depending on the song.

Retaining the highs is what I'd be after more than anything when turning down, would that just require a treble bleed mod?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Those are good looking units for sure.
> 
> I have a roller bridge here if you want it Chuck, I have no need for it.


You had me worried for a moment - I thought that roller bridges were a must with these (I didn't check).

Turns out most guys who are using them have the typical TOMs installed:


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Interesting. I would have thought the wound strings sounded like a hack-saw without a roller.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> Interesting. I would have thought the wound strings sounded like a hack-saw without a roller.


If you are doing big drops, I can see that happening. I use TOM's (no roller) with a Bigsby on 3 of my guitars and I haven't had that problem. But I'm only doing small modulations, never more than a full step - which is what the Bigsby's best at, IMO.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> If you are doing big drops, I can see that happening. I use TOM's (no roller) with a Bigsby on 3 of my guitars and I haven't had that problem. But I'm only doing small modulations, never more than a full step - which is what the Bigsby's best at, IMO.


This guy goes a bit extreme to test tuning stability. Another TOM. Not only does it stay it tune, but it looks really good, imo, with the gold. I hoping for the same with my Monty, since it's kinda goldish.

Starts at about 1:40


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hammerstein said:


> That’s interesting.. I bought my Gibson LP partly because I wanted a guitar that I didn’t have to mod... but I am pretty certain the tinkerer in me will have his day.


I bought my Les Paul used & already modded--and I did some different mods to it...
I can't top wrap--I have a TP-6 tailpiece...
For pickup swaps they show P-Rail--which I have in the neck of my LP copy.
With the LP since the previous owner changed pickups I felt free to put different ones in & had them wired series/parallel.

But there was one I did do to both my LP & LP copy
and it's #19 on their list--the metal jack plate--it does help
Both guitars had cracked plastic ones and it did cause crackle & noise.
But swap out a metal one--and it's gone...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Essential? At the price of the average LP, no upgrades or mods should be essential. However, many of the suggestions are cool and address some of the issues I have with LPs.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

adcandour said:


> This is the unit. It's the Duesenberg Les Trem II in nickel. I think it'll look cool aged. For $150 shipped, I think it's a pretty good deal.
> 
> View attachment 139225



That's elegant


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Like others have already mentioned, I have a _huge_ problem with the clickbait word "essential" in the title of the article.

There is not one _essential_ mod or upgrade in that article. 
A few interesting ideas for changes perhaps, but IMO, all of the personal preference variety.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

aC2rs said:


> Like others have already mentioned, I have a _huge_ problem with the clickbait word "essential" in the title of the article.
> 
> There is not one _essential_ mod or upgrade in that article.
> A few interesting ideas for changes perhaps, but IMO, all of the personal preference variety.


Although the jack plate is something that helps--but if you are paying that much for a guitar it should have a metal one already...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

zontar said:


> Although the jack plate is something that helps--but if you are paying that much for a guitar it should have a metal one already...


But it's not "authentic" then!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, got my trem in the mail today. I aged it and threw it on. Here it is. Ignore that fucked up pickup. Pisses me off.

I don't know if I'm for it or against it at this point.

before with just a couple of dings and scratches:











Aged:











On the guitar:


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that actually looks pretty good!!

I'd put a Bigsby style arm on it, but it looks much better than most non-Bigsby LP trems

nice job!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

re: modding LP's

I had a LP Studio that sounded and played just fine, stock.....498/598 pickups and all


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sulphur said:


> But it's not "authentic" then!!!


I've met people who woudl say that & not be joking...


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Non-Factory Wiggle Stick!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Well, got my trem in the mail today. I aged it and threw it on. Here it is. Ignore that fucked up pickup. Pisses me off.
> 
> I don't know if I'm for it or against it at this point.
> 
> ...


How did you age it?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> How did you age it?





vadsy said:


> How did you age it?


mark it up and then lightly apply ferric chloride. I got tired of paying for the premium on aged parts. You have to be careful though. If you look at my neck pup, it looks goddamn pink. There was something weird about that metal, and it can't be fixed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If anyone needs hardware aged, let me borrow it for a few sweaty practices.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

zontar said:


> Although the jack plate is something that helps--but if you are paying that much for a guitar it should have a metal one already...


I stand corrected. I've just discovered that this one is indeed an "essential" upgrade.

Having just checked the plastic jack plate, on my only LP that doesn't have a metal plate, I noticed that it is ... cracked 
A new metal plate has been ordered for it.

Agreed, for the price Gibson charges _every_ LP should have left the factory with a metal jack plate.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

BGood said:


> You're 100% right on that, and P90's are even more sensitive to it.
> 
> Then there's the balance between both. If properly adjusted, middle position should give you (on a humbucker equipped guitar) some of that Strat out of phase quack.
> 
> ...


That's the title of the article, not the reality of the situation. Tone to taste. I'm not happy with the title of the article either actually. It's click bait, but there is some good info for LP users as well.

edit: @Granny Gremlin , I posted this before reading your post. You're exactly right. I'll also mention that the article is very misleading to certain types of individuals. Not so much to me, because I naturally tinker (aka: f*** around with shit, for lack of a better phrase). But people who don't like to change things up may not find this stuff handy at all. In the end you work what you have.

edit edit: Didn't even realize that the thread was 4 pages deep. I posted after the OP. Sorry for rehashing whats already been discussed.

I've done a number of these so called Mods to my '79 LP, even going as far as routing the bridge for a hummer (had no real choice in the 80's, except for another mini which wasn't my tonal center at the time). They all work for me, probably not for everyone though. One thing of note is you can get some wicked sounds out of a number of these Mods if they're put together correctly. The LP is an incredibly versatile guitar with some of this stuff IMO.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Budda said:


> If anyone needs hardware aged, let me borrow it for a few sweaty practices.


If your practices are anything like your videos, I'd suggest people refrain from this idea if they wish to get their guitar back in one piece.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

aC2rs said:


> I stand corrected. I've just discovered that this one is indeed an "essential" upgrade.
> 
> Having just checked the plastic jack plate, on my only LP that doesn't have a metal plate, I noticed that it is ... cracked
> A new metal plate has been ordered for it.
> ...


My 40 year old LPC still has the original jackplate. Black plastic. But I always wrap the cable around the end pin to reduce stress on it. 

Of all the guitars out there, the LP is probably the one that demands the most tradition from the majority of buyers. Something about those damn 'bursts. Funny how 1600 guitars could so heavily influence the next 100,000, even to the point of impracticality. 

The good news: this "essential" mod is dead easy to do (as long as you get a decent quality plate with the holes in the right place).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Did all the older LP's have plastic..... or were some metal plates? My LP Deluxe has a metal one. I don't think it was swapped out, but it could have been at some point. It's been modded so much over the years I can't even remember what's original anymore.

Anyone consider a fret job a MOD? I've had 1 done in the early 90's already, and it's starting to show some wear at this point again. And those were the jumbo ones.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> My 40 year old LPC still has the original jackplate. Black plastic. But I always wrap the cable around the end pin to reduce stress on it.
> 
> The good news: this "essential" mod is dead easy to do (as long as you get a decent quality plate with the holes in the right place).


Perhaps I should have qualified my comment by saying "essential upgrade to me at this moment" 

Quite honestly, if the plastic jack plate on mine wasn't cracked I wouldn't have even remotely considered replacing it. 
Although I've decided to go with a metal plate, I have no issue going back to the original black plastic plate if I change my mind. 

I have ordered a Gibson brand metal plate so hopefully the holes on it are spaced correctly...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2017)

aC2rs said:


> if the plastic jack plate on mine wasn't cracked I wouldn't have even remotely considered replacing it.


When I acquired my MIJ LP decades ago, the former owner replaced the cracked plastic with a piece of hard cardboard.
I played it like that for 10 years or so before getting a metal one.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

all parts have the gibson style metal jack plates if anyone is interested. Yay for Mods!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Anyone consider a fret job a MOD? I've had 1 done in the early 90's already, and it's starting to show some wear at this point again. And those were the jumbo ones.


Perhaps a collector, but those guys also pay thousands more for hang tags, shippings boxes etc., so they're crazy/dedicated.

Most of us would probably consider that required maintenance to keep the guitar playable. 

This being said I have an original 1972 Tele Thinline that I'm considering selling & am really on the fence about doing a fret job. The originals have been dressed so there's not a lot of meat left - - although a lot of players would prefer larger frets for lead work, the guitar plays quite nicely in the lower registers & I'm afraid that a refret might hurt the value for some buyers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2017)

Roryfan said:


> I'm afraid that a refret might hurt the value for some buyers.


Leave them alone. Let the potential buyer choose whether or not to deal with it.
That way you can sell as original as possible.
My SG has next to nothing fret wise, but it's still playable.
Actually, it was made like that. lol.
Vintage style.


----------

